
Telecoms Claim: The Internet Works During Pandemic As We Killed Net Neutrality - caution
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20200420/08133144330/telecoms-latest-dumb-claim-internet-only-works-during-pandemic-because-we-killed-net-neutrality.shtml
======
jdxcode
the title of this post is super misleading, the article title is "Telecom's
Latest Dumb Claim: The Internet Only Works During A Pandemic Because We Killed
Net Neutrality"

Leaving out the first part implies the opposite.

